# Jaxb Annotationen, Wert als XML Element



## Manu_L (6. Okt 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe eine Frage zu jaxb Annotationen in Java Klassen. Und zwar:
Ist es möglich mit jaxb Annotationen eine Variable oder ihre Getter-Methode so zu annotieren, dass danach nicht der Variablenname oder ein hartgecodeter String der Elementname ist, sondern der Inhalt der Variable selbst?

Ein kleines Beispiel:



```
...
@XmlElement
public String getType(){
   return Type
}...
```

würde zu einer XML Ausgabe á la:



```
<Type>InhaltDerTypVar</Type>
```

führen

Was ich will ist aber folgendes Ergebnis:



```
<InhaltderTypVar />
```

In Hoffnung auf eine helfende Antwort:
Manu_L


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (7. Okt 2008)

so macht xml quasi keinen sinn? falls doch erkläre es mir...
Ich würde dir empfehlen ein xml schema zu schreiben und dir daraus die klassen generieren zu lassen, das ganze kannst du dann in der jaxb xml anpassen (namen etc)


----------



## Manu_L (7. Okt 2008)

Es geht dort um WS Policies die als Objekte vorliegen. WS Policies sind XML Dokumente in denen es u.a. Zusicherungen gibt deren Typ durch ihren QName beschrieben wird. 
Die fiktive Assertion <nsp:Encryption bit="128"> wäre ein Assertionobjekt mit Typ-Attribut Encryption und Namespaceprefix nsp. Will man diese nun vom Objekt nach WSPolicy XML serialisieren muss man also einen Weg finden aus dem Typ Attribut bzw. aus Typ UND Namespaceprefix Attribut des Assertionobjekts ein XML Element namens nsp:Encryption zu erzeugen.


----------

